# Triton 1/2" precision router 2400w



## alfredo (Sep 20, 2009)

The second hand router I bought didn't have a base plate. Whilst this doesn't matter when used on the table its absence precludes me from using the router by hand. Where can I get a base plate or is there another make that will fit, Trend perhaps.

Regards

John


----------

